# Ideal Time to Give Step 1 for Pakistanis



## Hassam Zulfiqar (Jun 4, 2012)

i wanted to knw when is the earliest that pakistani students cn give step 1 and whats thye ideal tym to give it cos many pakis give it after graduation?is it necessary that way


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hassam Zulfiqar said:


> i wanted to knw when is the earliest that pakistani students cn give step 1 and whats thye ideal tym to give it cos many pakis give it after graduation?is it necessary that way



You can give the Step 1 at any time you want, most people I know give it after completing their studies because they have/want to study from the basics... I personally think the best time is after finishing your 4th year, as you will have covered all your subjects in your classes. 

Just remember whenever you give it, make sure you are prepared for it.


----------



## madeehasaleem (Jan 26, 2013)

*How Long It Takes to Prepare Step1*

hello,i have recently taken my final year exam now i want to do steps but i am confused when to take step 1.i want to know how long it takes to prepare for step1.thanks


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

There isn't a timeline for how long it takes to prepare. Some people can do it in a few months while others may prepare for up to a year. It depends on how you go about studying for it. Just keep in mind a deadline for yourself and take it from there..make sure you're ready for it when you are about to take it. Best of luck!


----------



## Catalina Blue (Sep 17, 2014)

This is a very newbie question but...

What are the reasons or incentives to give Step 1?


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

yoyahyo said:


> There isn't a timeline for how long it takes to prepare. Some people can do it in a few months while others may prepare for up to a year. It depends on how you go about studying for it. Just keep in mind a deadline for yourself and take it from there..make sure you're ready for it when you are about to take it. Best of luck![/QUOTE
> 
> Does preparing early, lets say while you're in second or third year help the actual preparation for the steps. Or simply studying for the professionals good enough. Or Is it better to set apart some time especially for them.


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Catalina Blue said:


> What are the reasons or incentives to give Step 1?


Simply put, passing all three USMLE steps allows you to get a residency in the US and makes you eligible to practice there if you would like to. Step 1 allows you to apply for clinical electives in US as an international student and that helps to get LoRs and US clinical experience (USCE) which can help when you fill in your ERAS application to apply for a US residency. 



zara13 said:


> Does preparing early, lets say while you're in second or third year help the actual preparation for the steps. Or simply studying for the professionals good enough. Or Is it better to set apart some time especially for them.


It would be better to set aside time of USMLE steps because the emphasis will be quite different from professionals. Best way to decide when to take Step 1 is to go through the exam content and when you finish all the subjects to be tested and feel ready, take the exam (either the summer of fourth year or after graduation are common times). Early preparation helps if you want to take Steps before graduation. And what would aid preparation of steps is studying review books like first aid, and Kaplan or BRS for corresponding subjects while preparing for professionals. 

Hope this helps.


----------

